# My own Bio wheel



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I made my own bio wheel. It's just a pool filter and I have a pump pumping water up and on top of it making it spin. It's huge compared to any other bio wheel I have ever seen for sale. I have made some adjustments with it between the time the pic was taken to now.
What do you think?


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Here it is currently, I have a pump, pumping water up to the emperor filter, then the emperor flowing on to the wheel.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

man that is the craziest, coolest thing i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!! man really that is gonna be great.... so have you found a way to seed it or are you gonna let it grow all the bb naturally?


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

That is an awesome idea! Is that a sump setup?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I have it set up on my already establshed tank. So, it should seed quickly, I would think. Yes that is my sump. I have nothing hanging on or in my tank, everything is in the sump under the tank hidden by the stand.
Thanks for the comments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool! That is a monster biowheel. Does the Marineland filter still have its biowheels, too? If so, that's a massive amount of biological filtration!


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, it still has the wheel in it too. Plus 10 gallons of bio balls in my sump.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Kudos to you. That's pretty damn creative!


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------

